# cumming in your mouth, id like to get the womens perspective>>



## INTIMATEONE

Ok I have always fascinated about Cumming in my wife’s mouth, she just will not go for it. sometimes when she is giving me a BJ I just want to do it and cum in her mouth but I am afraid because she has said if you ever do that to her she will never give me head again, that’s a scary thought, I try to sometime wait a little long with hope’s that some will shoot in their will I’m pulling out and maybe she will taste it and think it’s not bad and let me do it another time… do some women enjoy doing this? the taste of it? or just do it because it pleases their man…


----------



## greenpearl

I do it because I love my husband. 

I let my husband explore his fantasies as long as there are only two of us involved. 

The taste is not good. 

The smell is funny! 

I gag, and I feel dizzy afterwards!(mild dizziness, I don't know the reason!)

But my husband loves it, he gets wildly excited when I swallow, after I swallow, I keep on licking, and that makes his orgasm even stronger, his whole body shakes! 

It is pure love and sacrifice from me, just want to give him a treat sometimes!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

Can I say that it's my favorite thing?

Not really.

Do I do it - yes.

Why - because my husband loves it and I love him - that simple for me.


----------



## Runs like Dog

I will tell you what Marilyn Monroe quipped when she married Arthur Miller "Well that's the last **** I'll ever have to suck".


----------



## trey69

Since your wife doesn't want you too, its good you respect her wishes, because if you ever do it just because you want to with knowing she doesn't want you to, then things will not be good for you after that.


----------



## INTIMATEONE

thanks for the input. i respect her enough not to just do it but i want to so bad. she does pretty much everything for me, to make sure im satisfied so i dont want to push it. but its just a fantasy. i have only had it done one time before i was married and it was so great, i just wish my wife would do it. maybe i got to get her a little tipsy and then ask lol....


----------



## VeryHurt

Tastes too salty.
Because it is thick, it will gag you.
Happy to give my H BJ's but it stops there !!


----------



## bill2011

Mine used too, but then all of a sudden I got "I don't do that anymore" WTF ??.

I find it very sexy if a woman does that for her man. In all fairness we have to deal with whatever we find down there too


----------



## Crankshaw

greenpearl said:


> I do it because I love my husband.
> 
> I let my husband explore his fantasies as long as there are only two of us involved.
> 
> The taste is not good.
> 
> The smell is funny!
> 
> I gag, and I feel dizzy afterwards!(mild dizziness, I don't know the reason!)


get him to start eating pineapple on a regular basis


----------



## Smackdown

I don't get it...is there a taste? I know there are certain times when my wife will taste bad, but does a man's taste change? Tit for tat- You swallow, I swallow, you kiss me after, I kiss you after, you mess the bed, you change the sheets, I mess the sheets you still change the sheets.LOL
Mouse


----------



## notaname

I don't swallow but he does go in my mouth. I hold it in my mouth until I can go to the sink and dispose of it. Honestly, I don't taste much of it (I don't hold it on my tongue, I hold it up towards the roof). He gets full benefit and I don't barf. It's all good.

See if she is willing to try that...keep a towel right next to you if she wants to spit in it right away...I find the sink is easier for less contact with my mouth/lips.


----------



## greenpearl

Crankshaw said:


> get him to start eating pineapple on a regular basis


No wonder he is eating pineapple recently! :rofl:


----------



## greenpearl

notaname said:


> I don't swallow but he does go in my mouth. I hold it in my mouth until I can go to the sink and dispose of it. Honestly, I don't taste much of it (I don't hold it on my tongue, I hold it up towards the roof). He gets full benefit and I don't barf. It's all good.
> 
> See if she is willing to try that...keep a towel right next to you if she wants to spit in it right away...I find the sink is easier for less contact with my mouth/lips.


I would rather swallow because I just can't stand the smell! He shoots in my mouth, I want it to go away as soon as possible, so swallowing is the fastest way!. 

Just a few seconds, after it is gone, I start licking his penis head, and that really sends his orgasm to climax!


----------



## greenpearl

Smackdown said:


> I don't get it...is there a taste? I know there are certain times when my wife will taste bad, but does a man's taste change? Tit for tat- You swallow, I swallow, you kiss me after, I kiss you after, you mess the bed, you change the sheets, I mess the sheets you still change the sheets.LOL
> Mouse


It's not the taste that bothers, it is the smell. 

Have you ever smelt your sperm? It has a strong smell. 

You know, some people don't eat mutton or fish because they smell! 

I don't eat mutton, neither do I eat fish!


----------



## notaname

greenpearl, you may have a more sensitive sense of smell than the average person, too. Honestly, I guess I don't find the smell offensive or too strong. Hmmm.


----------



## greenpearl

notaname said:


> greenpearl, you may have a more sensitive sense of smell than the average person, too. Honestly, I guess I don't find the smell offensive or too strong. Hmmm.


I think it is true! 

I gag easily! 

My imagination is interesting too, I gag just by people describing something gross!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

INTIMATEONE said:


> Ok I have always fascinated about Cumming in my wife’s mouth, she just will not go for it. sometimes when she is giving me a BJ I just want to do it and cum in her mouth but I am afraid because she has said if you ever do that to her she will never give me head again, that’s a scary thought, I try to sometime wait a little long with hope’s that some will shoot in their will I’m pulling out and maybe she will taste it and think it’s not bad and let me do it another time… do some women enjoy doing this? the taste of it? or just do it because it pleases their man…


I highly enjoy giving BJs, and the greatest part is when he is in the midst of that glorious "finish". I have no desire for the taste, and he doesnt care whether I swallow or not (means nothing to him) but he is VERY happy that I give him a mouth sucking finish till the last spasm. I wouldn't have it any other way. I get turned on by HIS pleasure. 

I am not even a guy, but I can see & understand your wanting this very badly. Not sure how to change her desires. As for me, at one time I looked at penis as homely and giving a BJ was rather repulsive to my senses, so I have came quite the ways sexually. So anything is possible.


----------



## Mike188

SimplyAmorous said:


> I highly enjoy giving BJs, and the greatest part is when he is in the midst of that glorious "finish". I have no desire for the taste, and he doesnt care whether I swallow or not (means nothing to him) but he is VERY happy that I give him a mouth sucking finish till the last spasm. I wouldn't have it any other way. I get turned on by HIS pleasure.
> 
> I am not even a guy, but I can see & understand your wanting this very badly. Not sure how to change her desires. As for me, at one time I looked at penis as homely and giving a BJ was rather repulsive to my senses, so I have came quite the ways sexually. So anything is possible.



I wish I had that. I don't think my wife will ever change like that. She has the sexual personality of a fish. I give her "oral pleasure" every time, which she LOVES and has come to ecxect, but she won't return the favor.


----------



## LaceyRain3

Nowadays I don't mind giving a BJ. BUT I will say that when I was younger I felt differently - it felt insulting - as if he was peeing in my mouth. But I wasn't as turned on sexually as I am now.

I give him a BJ mostly because I want to make him feel good. I get excited when I see how excited he gets and that alone gives me pleasure. And then makes me hot.


Many times I have gagged - I think it's the consistency - it feels like a mucous glob when you have a cold, and can be salty like that too. I just grab some tissues and spit it out.

BUT recenlty I've discovered something new that is helping with this....He starts giving me oral and then it morphs into a 69 and when we're both grooving on it I find that I want to suck on him very actively, which he loves - and of course all that sucking results in swallowing. I've found that if Im on the bottom it goes down easily without me even thinking about it. And I'm very excited and am concentrating more on my pleasure than on the swallowing.

So why don't you try that? Start giving her oral, then when she's really enjoying herself position yourself so that she can give you one too that demonstrates exactly what she is feeling. Just put it near her mouth and say "show me how good I'm making you feel".

Who knows - maybe if you "do" her so good one day she will just suck you dry in appreciation.


----------



## greenpearl

LaceyRain3 said:


> BUT recenlty I've discovered something new that is helping with this....He starts giving me oral and then it morphs into a 69 and when we're both grooving on it I find that I want to suck on him very actively, which he loves - and of course all that sucking results in swallowing. I've found that if Im on the bottom it goes down easily without me even thinking about it. And I'm very excited and am concentrating more on my pleasure than on the swallowing.


That's what I do too. 

I lie in the bed, my husband ****s me missionary style, then he cums in my mouth, it goes down very fast, my problem is not the swallowing part, it is the dizziness I have afterwards.


----------



## Catherine602

SimplyAmorous said:


> I highly enjoy giving BJs, and the greatest part is when he is in the midst of that glorious "finish". I have no desire for the taste, and he doesnt care whether I swallow or not (means nothing to him) but he is VERY happy that I give him a mouth sucking finish till the last spasm. I wouldn't have it any other way. I get turned on by HIS pleasure.
> 
> I am not even a guy, but I can see & understand your wanting this very badly. Not sure how to change her desires. As for me, at one time I looked at penis as homely and giving a BJ was rather repulsive to my senses, so I have came quite the ways sexually. So anything is possible.


Sorry to say I thought the penis was not so nice looking when I first got married. I've been told this by one or two women so I think it is not unusual. Since it is one of the reactions of some, some reassuring discussions in relationship books would be helpful. 

To say that you think an important part of the man you love is unattractive would be like him saying your vagina is ugly. I think it is a matter of going through a period of adjustment and growing up. The influence of background and destructive concepts may be at work, if sex is dirty then a man's sex organ must not be beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Catherine602 said:


> Sorry to say I thought the penis was not so nice looking when I first got married. I've been told this by one or two women so I think it is not unusual. Since it is one of the reactions of some, some reassuring discussions in relationship books would be helpful.
> 
> To say that you think an important part of the man you love is unattractive would be like him saying your vagina is ugly. I think it is a matter of going through a period of adjustment and growing up. The influence of background and destructive concepts may be at work, if sex is dirty then a man's sex organ must not be beautiful.


Believe me Catherine, I am more than fully aware of these hindering things. I started a whole thread on my SHEER IGNORANCE here, in case you missed it >>> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-ma...sets-collide-sexually-repressed-awakened.html

That assinine comment of mine surely did nothing for my dear husbands willingness for us to explore more sexually, let alone asking me to give him pleasure with my mouth there! I know it HURT him, and this is why he never asked me. I regret many things. 

A SEXUAL EDUCATION was a life saver for my coming out of the darkess or darkage mentality of "sex is dirty". Too many women grow up with a measure of this. It truly is a shame. If they could see , in their youth, what they will learn as they grow sexually , or later in life , it would save MANY marraiges MUCH heartache.


----------



## CallaLily

I don't mind giving BJ's but don't care for it in my mouth. I make this clear and upfront when in a relationship. Obviously one guy I dated didn't care and he went ahead anyway. Talk about total disrespect.  Told him upfront and he did it anyway, so he had to go! If he can disrespect me l with that, he can with anything.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated

notaname said:


> greenpearl, you may have a more sensitive sense of smell than the average person, too. Honestly, I guess I don't find the smell offensive or too strong. Hmmm.


I do have a strong since of smell but if I can smell it when he cums inside of me I don't want any parts of it in my mouth.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated

Mike188 said:


> I wish I had that. I don't think my wife will ever change like that. She has the sexual personality of a fish. I give her "oral pleasure" every time, which she LOVES and has come to ecxect, but she won't return the favor.


Have you spoken to your wife about how it makes you feel that you are willing to pleasure her and she has come to exspect it but not willing to try with you?


----------



## Halien

As a guy, I could tell that it was not on my wife's top 100 list of things she liked, so I just told her not to. It's mutual respect.

Incidentally, I was in Biology 101 about 25 years ago with 400 students, and we were studying the chemical cross section of sperm. A girl raised her hand and asked "Is that why it tastes so salty?" Could've heard a pin drop.


----------



## Runs like Dog

If men refused to give oral sex just because of the vaguely repulsive hygiene issues with some women there'd be insurrection. 

Take one for the team, just sayin.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated

Halien said:


> As a guy, I could tell that it was not on my wife's top 100 list of things she liked, so I just told her not to. It's mutual respect.
> 
> Incidentally, I was in Biology 101 about 25 years ago with 400 students, and we were studying the chemical cross section of sperm. A girl raised her hand and asked "Is that why it tastes so salty?" Could've heard a pin drop.


:rofl:


----------



## sexuallyfustrated

Runs like Dog said:


> If men refused to give oral sex just because of the vaguely repulsive hygiene issues with some women there'd be insurrection.
> 
> Take one for the team, just sayin.


If hygiene is the issue heck naw. I'm a hygiene girl and I must be and feel as clean as possiable or it would bother me. I expect the same cleanliness from my partner and no I don't have OCD. 
And I have only giving oral to 2 men in my life and never ever have I swallowed. I allowed the Husband to cum one but I spit it out after that never again. But he didn't seem to care either way really.


----------



## Catherine602

Runs like Dog said:


> If men refused to give oral sex just because of the vaguely repulsive hygiene issues with some women there'd be insurrection.
> 
> Take one for the team, just sayin.


I suppose you could play a zero sum game - if she does not "take one for the team". But lets say she stops giving you oral, and then you retaliate by not doing something for her and then she you and on and on. 

I happen to think it is nice to finish up keeping it in the mouth, I am working my way up yo that we tried a few things. But if I felt anger, resentment or that my husband would withdraw something from me, I would probably tend to avoid the whole practice so as to avoid unpleasantness. 

But in an atmosphere or fun an laughter while I try, I feel relaxed and I want to do it because he accepts me and is with me in trying. 

Just relax and make a humorous thing out of her trying a little at a time. You can make a game of it, she gets a funny card or a star when she can do it. But if you get serious and angry, you back her in a corner and she will resist just to show you she has does not have to take orders from you. 

Does that sound reasonable. Be patient and think of things in the long view. Can you try that??


----------



## Runs like Dog

I'm just saying. It's not sex unless someone has got some on them. Mucus, sweat, spit, semen, lube, funk.


----------



## Catherine602

Runs like Dog said:


> I'm just saying. It's not sex unless someone has got some on them. Mucus, sweat, spit, semen, lube, funk.


:thumbup:
that's ok but if that is not her style, work up to messy sweaty sex little by little. I really think men can get what they want because woman want to please. 

But, if it is something that is out of her comfort zone you have to be smart and not drop it on her face all at one time. incrementally in a fun relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## southbound

Wow! It's mind boggling to me to read about all the women who want to please their man so badly with sexual acts. My x wife made me out as a sex freak just because i wanted intercourse or a hand job on a regular basis, yet women here will get dizzy and tolerate a bad taste in the mouth all in the name of pleasing their husband. My hat is off to you all. I would have kissed feet for that kind of treatment. Come to think of it, I kissed her feet anyway.

To be honest, I never required my wife to give a BJ. the kinkiest thing I ever wanted was a hand job while tied up. She did it many times, but near the end of our marriage, she acted as though it had been sheer torture and very weird. I can't imagine what she would have thought of me if I had asked for a BJ and cum in her mouth. In her eyes, I would have been worse than Jack the Ripper.


----------



## Catherine602

southbound said:


> Wow! It's mind boggling to me to read about all the women who want to please their man so badly with sexual acts. My x wife made me out as a sex freak just because i wanted intercourse or a hand job on a regular basis, yet women here will get dizzy and tolerate a bad taste in the mouth all in the name of pleasing their husband. My hat is off to you all. I would have kissed feet for that kind of treatment. Come to think of it, I kissed her feet anyway.
> 
> To be honest, I never required my wife to give a BJ. the kinkiest thing I ever wanted was a hand job while tied up. She did it many times, but near the end of our marriage, she acted as though it had been sheer torture and very weird. I can't imagine what she would have thought of me if I had asked for a BJ and cum in her mouth. In her eyes, I would have been worse than Jack the Ripper.


You had the misfortune of being with the wrong person. I have read on this forum of many men who get married and find that their wife did not really enjoy some of the things they did before marriage. Naturally theses men feel cheated. How can you tell if you are marring a woman who is being honest with you? This is my opinion as a woman. Don't reveal any sexual requirement for the relationship. Make the sexual relationship about each other with the only aim of mutual satisfaction and growth in the direction you both wish to go. 

Be accepting and make it safe for her to express her likes and dislikes. Then you see if she is open to try things that you find pleasurable. If you are, relaxed, fun and never act angry or frustrated, she will move closer to what you would like. Remember it has to be mutual. The biggest mistake you can make is to assume that just because she allows you to be selfish about sexual satisfaction, she will continue the imbalance endlessly. 

Eventually, she will stop because there is not much in it for her. So you have to check in frequently and make sure that sex is balanced and you are not getting more than you give, no matter how happy she is to give. As for unusual fantasies, if she is not really into it, don't do it. You have to gauge that, women like to please but if you pay attention, you can tell if they are doing something they don't really like. If that is the case and it is important to you than you may not have a satisfying sex life with that woman. You also have to consider if you will find any woman who will do everything you want. 

Some of my friends were active sexually before marriage. One thing I have heard many times is that they will do things for one man and not the other. Why- the attitude of the man, men who were loving and acceding got more than men who seemed demanding, joyless, with a list of expectation for sex acts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl

Catherine,

What you describe about a sexual relationship is very correct. 

My husband gets a lot from me because he is also a very loving man. 

He gets blow jobs everyday, I swallow, I try anal, I do whatever my husband wants to explore as long as there are only two of us. I told him firmly that I won't want to get into threesome or group sex because I cherish what we have, I don't want us to do anything silly to ruin what we have, he respects my idea. 

He gets so much because he gives me a lot. 

Physically and emotionally he satisfies me to the most. 

There is one thread Brennan started recently about the reasons wives don't want to have sex. My husband is just on the opposite of all the complains. 

He does his best to maintain his shape, we have been together for 8 years, his shape is still the same. He insists us eating a lot of fruit and vegetables so both of us can stay slim. 

He listens to me when I talk, and he contributes his opinion. I don't get offended when he has different opinion.

In the morning, he asks me" How was your sleep"; in the evening, he asks me: " How was your day"; this has been our routine. 

Everyday before I take a nap and we go to bed, he cuddles me and lets me play with him until I am quite satisfied, I have the habit of playing with his **** before I fall asleep. For sex, I want more than he does, whenever I want sex, he is always there for me. He doesn't cum, he just lets me enjoy his body and his ****. 

Financially we are secure, he knows he has to work and provide, I work too, so it makes his workload easier. I also manage money very well, he appreciates me for it. We started from zero, now we are in a very comfortable situation and each of us only needs to work about 5 hours a day, we have a lot of time together. 

We share house chores, I do the cooking, he does the dishes, I do the cleaning and organizing the apartment, he does the laundry. There is no complaint from me or from him. 

He is never afraid of facing conflicts, he stands up for himself firmly, and he tells me clearly he doesn't like women who like to complain and whine. But when I have a legitimate reason for seeking his attention, he obliges right away. For example, if I tell him that he spends too much time on the computer, he cuts short of his computer time right away. He tells me to tell him when I feel bothered, just let him know, but don't bottle it up until I explode. 

There are some threads men started and say that they are very bothered by their wives' sexual past. Yes, I admit that I had a colorful past, too. But my husband doesn't get bothered at all, do you know how relieved it feels to have a loving husband who doesn't mind your sexual past. He understands I had a past not because I wanted to, he understands that my past has made me a very wonderful woman who knows how to appreciate the good she has now. On the contrary of those men, he feels he needs to do more to protect me and make me happy! 

Maybe we just click, maybe we just match. And I have to understand the kind of mindset we have is different from others. 

Just hope more people can let go of the struggling they have and focus on making their life more enjoyable!


----------



## Catherine602

Greenpearl same here. I love reading your post. 

I was sexually inexperience when I got married, I thought being too sexual was bad and found the very thought of a bj repugnant. Anal sex, WTF!! if my husband was not the man he is, I doubt very much that I would ever have matured sexually. My drive is lower than his but I love sex with him, I discovered his junk is a work of art, I have do and enjoy things that I thought WTF previously. All because he is accepting of me did not get impatient are angry with my inhibitions and had a relaxed happy approach to sex.

I felt safe and ended up asking him to try things. I just think attitude is so important, I know men get angry and pushy at times because of testosterone and it is hard to keep calm. But I think if they have faith in being relaxed and playful and never, angry resentful then their partner will closer to them sexually. When there is anger, a show of frustration, and resentment the tendency is to retreat and avoid sex. I can understand that these feelings are because they don't think things will get better. 

I wish there were some post from men sharing ho they helped their inhibited partner to be more adventurous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl

Catherine,

Again, what you describe about men is on the spot. Some of them get angry and impatient when they don't get what they want right away. The more they push, the more frustration they show, the less their wives want to try. 


When I met my husband, my sex skill was very basic. 

I was wearing mismatching underwear, and I didn't know anything but opening my legs. 


After we got married, the first thing my husband did was to change all of my underwear, he insists me wearing matching sexy lingerie everyday. He tells me a woman can look very sexy if they wear matching sexy lingerie. 

My husband started introducing all his fantasies into our sex life, at the beginning, I was hesitant, but I wanted to please him so badly, I went along. He is never pushy, he is very patient, and he is very encouraging. He won't get upset with me if I don't do it as soon as he mentions, he just keeps on seducing and hinting, uses his usual humor, to the time I feel totally relaxed and happy to let him try. When I do let him try, he will always show appreciation afterwards, always thanks me for satisfying his fantasies. Seeing him so happy and appreciative, it just makes me want to let him have it more often. 

I am happy for you!  We benefit a lot from what our husbands are doing. 

I read an article one day, women who have sex a lot stay young longer.


----------



## jezza

Catherine & Greenpearl - the two of you have very lucky husbands indeed!
Though I know you will both respond with something along the lines of; 'they earn it....they make us feel very special indeed'.
And good for them!
It appears that in your early sex lives you were both somewhat naive BUT willing to explore. You discovered how fullfilling sex can be...both as a giver and a receiver. 

Going down on a woman isnt exactly top of my list, but I just couldn't stop doing it to one girlfriend I had....she loved it, appreciated it and...well...WOW! It made me feel so good giving her multiple orgasms with my tongue! 
She used to reciprocate and also really enjoyed watching me writhe with pleasure when she went down on me.

Sadly its all just a distant memory now. My wife of 15 years has never gone anywhere near me with her mouth and never will. I think she likes me going down of her occasionally because she asks (I get very little 'feedback' during)....she has said that she will never go down on me.
Even if I had a terrible (!!) disease that could only be cured by her giving me head.... I'd die. 

I might not be the worlds best husband ( Catherine and GP have them!!) but I'm certainly not the worst by a long chalk.

My wife simply has no idea what it would mean to me for her to give me a BJ (even if I finish 'outside')... If she did then even Catherine and GP would ditch their husbands for me!!

Keep us sexually happy and we'd do ANYTHING for our 'women'....

Even do all the ironing!!!!!!


----------



## Runs like Dog

And you wonder why so many men feel snared by marriage? For many of us "I Do" means "Never Again!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl

Jezza, 
RLD, 

I can only say that a lot of women don't know how to appreciate what they have, they don't know how to enjoy their life. 

They complain they don't get this, they don't get that, but they don't know how to get what they want from their husbands. 

Manipulating can never get what you want, only by understanding what he wants and giving him what he wants will get you what you want.

Like you said, if a woman keeps her husband sexually happy, she will get a lot of love from her husband also, she will get all the attention she wants. 

I get a lot from my husband.


----------



## HelloooNurse

In regards to the original post:

I find the taste of cum to be disgusting. I was pondering it one day and it is kind of similar to snot. Ie not pleasant.. lol. Ofcourse if you eat different stuff your cum allegedly tastes different, but in the end the main taste is that of snot, with a tang of something else (depending on what you've been eating). Yea that was a bit graphic, but what the hell.

So if you think she will get a taste of your semen and be addicted to sucking you off for life, then that is a bit of a stretch. I know people who can put up with it, it doesn't bother them, but I have never met a female in my LIFE that truely loves it. They tell their husbands that they do ofcourse, but it is just to keep up appearances, as they say.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Does he ejaculate heroin?


----------



## Tool

I dont really like the taste of vagina when im going down, and ill get a mouth full sometimes when we are 69ing..

If I can do that for her, she can do it for me..

It has been a work in progress for her to do it, she will do it.. but it took a while..

One of the ways to have a successful marriage, is to be able to do something you do not like to do that makes your other half happy..

This crap I hear on this board about people saying to respect her wishes on the subject is just BS.. If your Wife loves you, she will do it for you period..


----------



## JessieGA

I do it for my husband, but I don't particularly LIKE to do it. I like to please him, and I know how much he enjoys the perfect finish, so I just sort of ignore the taste of it. It would be unreasonable of me to expect him to go down on me if I'm not willing to go down on him. (Hope that's not too blunt!)


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

JessieGA said:


> I do it for my husband, but I don't particularly LIKE to do it. I like to please him, and I know how much he enjoys the perfect finish, so I just sort of ignore the taste of it.


wow, maybe my fiance DOESNT like it as much as she professes to? 

my fiance does it QUITE often and a lot of times at her request. :smthumbup:


----------



## Catherine602

jezza said:


> Catherine & Greenpearl - the two of you have very lucky husbands indeed!
> Though I know you will both respond with something along the lines of; 'they earn it....they make us feel very special indeed'.
> And good for them!
> It appears that in your early sex lives you were both somewhat naive BUT willing to explore. You discovered how fullfilling sex can be...both as a giver and a receiver.
> 
> Going down on a woman isnt exactly top of my list, but I just couldn't stop doing it to one girlfriend I had....she loved it, appreciated it and...well...WOW! It made me feel so good giving her multiple orgasms with my tongue!
> She used to reciprocate and also really enjoyed watching me writhe with pleasure when she went down on me.
> 
> Sadly its all just a distant memory now. My wife of 15 years has never gone anywhere near me with her mouth and never will. I think she likes me going down of her occasionally because she asks (I get very little 'feedback' during)....she has said that she will never go down on me.
> Even if I had a terrible (!!) disease that could only be cured by her giving me head.... I'd die.
> 
> I might not be the worlds best husband ( Catherine and GP have them!!) but I'm certainly not the worst by a long chalk.
> 
> My wife simply has no idea what it would mean to me for her to give me a BJ (even if I finish 'outside')... If she did then even Catherine and GP would ditch their husbands for me!!
> 
> Keep us sexually happy and we'd do ANYTHING for our 'women'....
> 
> Even do all the ironing!!!!!!


Jezza my husband is nowhere near perfect but he is good enough. We went through bad times that started with the birth of our first child and culminated in me almost leaving a little over two yrs ago. He stopped helping me and I was overwhelmed - I finally figured out what happened, I fel in love with my babies and egnored him for the most part. We had sex but I was not as attentive and as frequent as before the babies. We are recovering nicely but as you can see niether of us are perfect. 

I did not mean to let you think that i developed sexually because my husband was some kind of saint. He has a hard time listening to me when i am unhappy, shuts down but doing better.. What i mean is that he accepted me even my inhibitions and he is otherwise attentive. Trying to explain it not that he did not expect me to improve but he did not show any impatiencence when i fubled repeatedly or idid not want to try something. His acceptence of me and his encoouraging, relaxed, joking manner made me laugh at myself and i was seduced out of my shell. His attitude made me relaxed. 

When when i had kids i was less recrptive to sex and less interested in adventures. We were very naughty - we did it in a club ladies bathroom a few times fun things )))' I got too serious when i became a mom and forgot to have fun so he withdrew. 

You dont have to be good just relaxed. My husband does not ask for sex and never ask for a bj or hj. How does that help you - it depends on you and you wife. Your statement that you are not a good husband is telling - you still with your wife you recognize the areas that were not good and you are generous enough to give to her with no expectation of receiving. 

I don't want to get too graphic but can you appeal to her sense of fairness. Tell her you woul enjoy giving her oral more frequently and you would enjoy orafraser well. Tell her this is your plan to help her technigue - ----- stop reading if TMI ------ first, just lick, for few min, position is important - sit on edge of bed let her hetween legs so you can caress her hair and surround her with you legs, then work up to mouth for just a minute, then more with hands work to full bj. Give make some noise and say when it is good. Afterwards hold her. Slow and positive feedback. 

I should first ask what exactly is her very strong objection.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602

Jezza another thing, we both earn it, he does not have to follow some standard of behavior like I am his mother. I don't have to be nice all the time for him to be affectionate. Maybe you can lovingly point out that even though your wife has imperfect be behavior as well. Honestly, I cannot understand how she can ask you and be so adamant about giving. You are a good man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> wow, maybe my fiance DOESNT like it as much as she professes to?


Well i do enjoy doing it a lot. for a few different reasons. It does not unfortunately taste like chocolate. However It doesn't bother me like it does some women. 
I enjoy doing it because it turns you on. It all ways happens after I have O'd allready so it's not like I'm missing out, and it feels nice to me. I like turning you on and making you feel good, that turns me on too, so it's a win win situation. 
Plus I like how it comes about. Now I'm getting all worked up thinking about it.


----------



## surfergirl

As Meatloaf said..."I'd do anything for love...but I won't do that".

I enjoy fellatio as foreplay ALOT and the taste & smell of pre-cum is a huge turn on but actual semen is too much all at once - I've tried taking it my mouth in the past and haven't enjoy the experience at all. 

Does me not doing it mean I don't love my man enough? Not for a minute - it simply means I cannot stomach the texture or taste of semen.


----------



## southbound

HelloooNurse said:


> In regards to the original post:
> 
> I find the taste of cum to be disgusting. I was pondering it one day and it is kind of similar to snot. Ie not pleasant.. lol. Ofcourse if you eat different stuff your cum allegedly tastes different, but in the end the main taste is that of snot, with a tang of something else (depending on what you've been eating). Yea that was a bit graphic, but what the hell.
> 
> So if you think she will get a taste of your semen and be addicted to sucking you off for life, then that is a bit of a stretch. I know people who can put up with it, it doesn't bother them, but I have never met a female in my LIFE that truely loves it. They tell their husbands that they do ofcourse, but it is just to keep up appearances, as they say.



That is how I assumed most women felt about it. I realize that different things turn people on, so if my x wife had been crazy about it, then I would have not had a problem with it. She didn't care much for it, and honestly, that is one thing I could understand. I couldn't understand not wanting sex of any kind, but I could understand not wanting to do BJs.


----------



## Draguna

Have to agree with Catherine and greepearl here. Never thought about it. My girl always wants to please me. Always. She is a med-high drive girl but even when she is not and I am she will. The thing is, I do notice when she is forcing herself and always tell her that she is silly, shouldn't do that just because I want to and that it is ok to not be in the mood. It always ends up with us doing it a while later as she does get in the mood. Now I see that it is all about understanding. 

Just to clarify, I still have ways to go. Every so often I cannot contain myself and kinda make it too obvious I want sex, which is a turn off to her. It also happens every once in a while that I ask her to do something uncomfortable, but every time that does happen I do notice it and tend to stop it. 

I also suck a bit at turning her on I think. But I must do something right because she does want it a lot and does want to do a lot of things and yes, she loves to make me orgasm. More than having me make her reach the big O.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl

Draguna said:


> Have to agree with Catherine and greepearl here. Never thought about it. My girl always wants to please me. Always. She is a med-high drive girl but even when she is not and I am she will. The thing is, I do notice when she is forcing herself and always tell her that she is silly, shouldn't do that just because I want to and that it is ok to not be in the mood. It always ends up with us doing it a while later as she does get in the mood. Now I see that it is all about understanding.
> 
> Just to clarify, I still have ways to go. Every so often I cannot contain myself and kinda make it too obvious I want sex, which is a turn off to her. It also happens every once in a while that I ask her to do something uncomfortable, but every time that does happen I do notice it and tend to stop it.
> 
> I also suck a bit at turning her on I think. But I must do something right because she does want it a lot and does want to do a lot of things and yes, she loves to make me orgasm. More than having me make her reach the big O.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just like to see my husband go wild, that really makes me excited! When I swallow or do anal, he gets very wild, his whole body shakes, and he ah ah ah ah ah loudly! 
My husband does his best to get me excited too, when he hears me moan happily, he tries even harder and he tries to remember what he has done so next time he can do it again. My moaning tells him if I enjoy what he is doing or not. The drawback of my moaning, he also gets excited and cums fast. He loves to go down on me too because I can have very strong orgasms this way. After I cum, he keeps on licking me, that prolongs my orgasm. 

When I want to get horny right away, I ask my husband to play with my clit, it can fire me up very quickly. This is my new trick. You can try it on your girlfriend and see how she responds!


----------



## jezza

"You can try it on your girlfriend and see how she responds!"

....'Come on....just stick it in and get it over with...before I lose total interest'


----------



## greenpearl

jezza said:


> "You can try it on your girlfriend and see how she responds!"
> 
> ....'Come on....just stick it in and get it over with...before I lose total interest'


Is that your wife's response? 

Can she cum? 

Does she enjoy sex? 

Sounds like she doesn't enjoy sex! 

How old is she? 

Will she wake up one day? I mean a woman's sexual peak! 

My husband likes quickie, when he is horny, he just does me doggy and cums in two or three minutes, that's a lot of fun too! I don't cum, just let him enjoy his orgasms!


----------



## jezza

Is that your wife's response? - Yup

Can she cum? - I think so. She says she has but you'd never know.

Does she enjoy sex? - Not really. Sees it as a chore

Sounds like she doesn't enjoy sex! - Yup

How old is she? - 47

Will she wake up one day? I mean a woman's sexual peak! - I hope and pray that she will....!


----------



## Runs like Dog

Yeah if it's a chore then it's a chore all around. The specific hydraulics and engineering of one act or position versus another really don't make much difference. When my wife still consented to sex she literally did nothing. Not one thing. It was like working a machine at the gym. She clearly has less than zero interest, curiosity, skill or the motivation to change that. It was simply a matter of pretending to be a little more semi-interested until marriage where she could kick back and the be sloth she always wanted to be. Maybe sloth is the wrong word. 'Strega' is better. Someone who was born to be an old crone. I am sure she will be the happiest of her life when she is 80 years old.


----------



## greenpearl

Jezza,

She should be having her menopause now! 

I heard that a lot of women lose their sexual desire when and after they have menopause. 

I don't want that to happen to me, but I don't know! 

Too bad that she has let such a wonderful thing slip in her life. 

I don't think she is a submissive wife, she has too much of her own ideas. She won't let you do this, she won't let you do that. I don't understand women who are like this! I understand women who are resentful towards their husbands if the husbands cheat or they are abusive, but I don't understand women who are not nice to their responsible and good husbands!


----------



## greenpearl

Runs like Dog said:


> Yeah if it's a chore then it's a chore all around. The specific hydraulics and engineering of one act or position versus another really don't make much difference. When my wife still consented to sex she literally did nothing. Not one thing. It was like working a machine at the gym. She clearly has less than zero interest, curiosity, skill or the motivation to change that. It was simply a matter of pretending to be a little more semi-interested until marriage where she could kick back and the be sloth she always wanted to be. Maybe sloth is the wrong word. 'Strega' is better. Someone who was born to be an old crone. I am sure she will be the happiest of her life when she is 80 years old.


I can't be in a relationship like this. 

If I don't want to touch the man or let the man touch me, it means my relationship with him is over. I leave! Isn't this a better solution for both of him and me? 

I don't understand women who can live in marriages like this. The kind of relationship you have is no different from roommates! At least with a roommate, you don't expect anything from her, you just need her to share rent.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Yes, like a roommate. Or a heavily armed truce.


----------



## MGirl

Syrum said:


> It does not unfortunately taste like chocolate.


If it did, can you imagine how happy our men would be?


----------



## Draguna

Jezza, your comment made me laugh, then sad. Ouch. 

@greenpearl: that does not work. She isn't one which gets aroused by getting a clitoral orgasm it seems. If she is not in the mood she hates it actually. However, she is always, and I do mean always ready for penetration. Funny eh? Will arouse her more than an orgasm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl

Draguna said:


> @greenpearl: that does not work. She isn't one which gets aroused by getting a clitoral orgasm it seems. If she is not in the mood she hates it actually. However, she is always, and I do mean always ready for penetration. Funny eh? Will arouse her more than an orgasm.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That sounds familiar too. 

My husband can do me at anytime he wants. ( I do him more often than he does me! )

Very often after a few thrusts, I get very horny, and I want to cum too, when I want to cum, I tell him to lie down, let me cum first, then he comes on top of me and have his orgasm.


----------



## Draguna

And another thing to add on why you resemble my girl so much. Only difference is that my drive is a bit higher than hers, but she is still high (4-5x a week).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## getiton

It ranks low on my list of what I enjoy about sex, but I enjoy watching my husband have an orgasm this way. I have to run to the bathroom to spit it out immediately because it leaves a weird aftertaste, like eating the part of a persimmon that is close to the seed - bitter and acrid. We both laugh about it especially since he knows he wouldn't want to go down on me if I taste the same.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Maybe we need to bring back the concept of a spittoon. Just lean over and spit.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Runs like Dog said:


> Maybe we need to bring back the concept of a spittoon. Just lean over and spit.


That was funny.


----------



## magnoliagal

This is embarrasing but you asked...

I had never given a bj until I was 40 years old. Yep 40. Sure I'd done it as foreplay lots of time but never the full on act. Sweetly enough my husband had never had one either so I was his first. How cool is that? Anyway I swallowed. I'm a researcher so I looked it up on-line to read exactly how to do it. Yes I'm a nerd. I was scared to death. What if I choked? What if I hated it? The whole thing scared me but I did it. I just did what I read on the internet. When he is about to finish take him deep and have it shoot straight down your throat. I don't taste a thing.

The only reason I don't do it more is because I have the higher drive. Haven't been motivated to use my few times being intimate with a bj. I'm not comfortable enough yet with 69. I'm working on that though...I'm kinda prudish and a late bloomer but I'm trying.


----------



## marriedwithkids1

I agree that semen is not the most tasty thing in the world but, don't think it is really that bad. 

That said, I sometimes would prefer intercourse but, my husband goes crazy when I go down on him. I love to see him in the throws of orgasmic bliss knowing that i can do that for him. I have read alot on technique and think i have it down. My husband appreciates it. 

My husband is hardly perfect but, makes great sacrifice to provide. i know he has to swollow pretty crappy stuff (figuratively of course) at his work. He cares for me and my children. He adores me and loves me at my best and at my worst. He makes every effort to please me in many ways. For that i am greatful. It is in no way tit for tat. But, i get down on my knees (literally) and show him how much i appreciate him. We show our appreciation in allot of ways to eachother. This is one way (one small way IMHO) that i can show my appreciation. My husband lets me know when he is close. Sometime I continue to stroke him and rub him against my face and he comes that way. This way i don't have to taste it. 
He loves that too. Other times i chase it down with some juice. Again no biggie.


----------



## jezza

marriedwithkids - you have a lucky husband too!
Good for you! We all like to feel appreciated, wanted, cherished, loved etc...men don't want flowers, chocolates etc we want to be shown love etc in our language....sex.

Your husband provides for you and your family...you appreciate and love him so you show him your love and appreciation in 'man' language....because you understand man language. I wish my wife did....just as I'm sure lots of husbands on here did too.....


----------



## Syrum

MGirl said:


> If it did, can you imagine how happy our men would be?


And how happy we would be. Sex would have an extra tasty surprise at the end. MMMMMMM.


----------



## soccermom

Let me preface by saying that my partners have always had very good personal hygiene.

I LOVE the smell, the texture, the feel and the taste of a man's penis. His cum? How can I not enjoy it when he explodes in my mouth? The experience, the taste, the act are all part of pleasing my man. As far as flavor? It's always different depending on what he is eating and the individual man. Salty yes, but in a good way. 

Just my perspective.:smthumbup:


----------



## bill2011

Thanks to some of the women here, you are awesome. Please spread the word - LOL


----------



## greenpearl

soccermom said:


> Let me preface by saying that my partners have always had very good personal hygiene.
> 
> I LOVE the smell, the texture, the feel and the taste of a man's penis. His cum? How can I not enjoy it when he explodes in my mouth? The experience, the taste, the act are all part of pleasing my man. As far as flavor? It's always different depending on what he is eating and the individual man. Salty yes, but in a good way.
> 
> Just my perspective.:smthumbup:


  

My husband washes himself clean every time after he pees, it is very considerate of him, he gets himself ready for me at any time. Sometimes I get bored, I just go to him and start sucking his ****! 

I love his smell, his smell gets me excited! It is a strange feeling! I am like a puppy, when we are kissing, I keep on smelling his breath and won't let him go!


----------



## Star

I do swallow but I'll be honest here, I'm not that keen on the taste but sometimes you've just gotta suck it up (pun intended)

Sometimes after he has come in my mouth I'll open my mouth so he can see, then I will swallow and open my mouth again so he can see it's gone , then wink and smile at him it's just a little fun way to silently say "love ya"


----------



## bill2011

Star,

On behalf of all the men, You are awesome !!


----------



## Mrs.G

I love to see that there are some wives on TAM, who are openminded and adventurous.
The taste of cum is much too salty and the pineapple thing IS true, by the way! LOL
Mr.G is the only man who was allowed to cum in my mouth and the only cum I have swallowed. I wouldn't have had it any other way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reachingshore

Personally I think it has nothing to do with the taste. After all, I can already taste him during the blowjob (pre-cum). What a woman may not like is the texture of semen, the texture of the whole load.

Yeah I always swallow.


----------



## Rags

My wife loves to suck - and the best thing for her is if I lose control and come without being able to control it (not so much these days - practise makes perfect ..) And she always swallows.

I had some gfs who did, and some who didn't.

I guess women are just different.


----------



## greenpearl

Mrs.G said:


> the pineapple thing IS true, by the way! LOL
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now it is pineapple season in Taiwan, my husband has been eating pineapple everyday. 

I swallowed his cum the other night, I found it to be sweet. 

I went to sleep right after we had sex, so the dizziness didn't bother me! 

It was very amusing that my husband peeled an orange for me before we had sex, he knows that I need something right away to change the flavor, so he got an orange ready for me!


----------



## Little_Me

I swallow all the time. I love giving head. There is something so intimate about it that you cannot get with straight-up sex.


----------



## abbylee

I enjoy the charge to leaving my husband powerless!! And swallowing makes the experience for him even better, so yeah me!


----------



## roymcavoy

Gawd, your husband is one lucky sonuva-gun.


----------



## rppearso

Sounds like you are on your way to a divorce or a mediocer life at best. A prude wife is a night mare to live with in my opinion, my ex was like this.

The point of swallowing and having cum in your mouth is not because it tastes good, its a sex act not a trip to dairy queen.


----------



## rppearso

Rags said:


> My wife loves to suck - and the best thing for her is if I lose control and come without being able to control it (not so much these days - practise makes perfect ..) And she always swallows.
> 
> I had some gfs who did, and some who didn't.
> 
> I guess women are just different.


You just dont marry the ones that dont, of course there are ones that mis represent themselves and will do it for a time thats why you have a LONG engagement. My wife and I were together for 3 years before we married, pretty tough to fake it for 3 years. My ex and I married after 6 months and it ended in divorce.

Where guys really get burned is when women stop swallowing after kids becuase then a divorce may get you away from her but you will be so broke good luck finding another woman to swallow you.

I knew one couple with my ex that divorced one or 2 days after their kid turned 18, I think he filed on her birth day, that had to be brutal to wait that long, im sure he was getting something on the side, these woman bring it on themselves.


----------



## _alice_

I don't know... divorcing because a woman doesn't feel comfortable having cum in their mouth or swallowing it seems a little harsh. Even if you're married, there are boundaries that you should respect. My husband's dad's wife has never swallowed cum, she doesn't like it in her mouth, but they've been married for 28 years and have a better sex life than a lot of people. It's give and take, understanding, and patience.

For me, I'm willing to try anything with my husband. But some people are really not ready to do certain things, and as their spouse, you should support their wishes.


----------



## PBear

I can't imagine ending a relationship because she wouldn't swallow! Maybe if she was a prude sexually in general, but not for that specifically. That's a "nice to have", not "must have".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rppearso

I think it just depends on if its a deal breaker for you or not. But from what I can tell it seems to be causing the OP quite a bit of anxt. This was an area that was/is a deal breaker for me and my ex and I divorced over (both rimming and swallowing) she did not even like to give BJ's and so the whole bed room scene was not fun. If it is causing the husband significant heart ach it could very well lead to a divorce.

I still think boundries need to be respected and the person respected but that does not mean you have to stick around.


----------



## Runs like Dog

PBear said:


> I can't imagine ending a relationship because she wouldn't swallow! Maybe if she was a prude sexually in general, but not for that specifically. That's a "nice to have", not "must have".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There's an old saying (really, I've heard this for years and years); 'When she spits you out, you're on the way out'.


----------



## _alice_

I don't think that the OP is so miserable in his marriage because of this _one_ thing that he's going to leave his wife. It's a matter of working on it, and judging by his posts, it seems like he knows that.

I understand that sex in all forms is important in a marriage, and I get that a man would be disappointed if he had certain expectations that aren't met during his time with his wife. I guess I just don't really agree with it being an "all or nothing" kind of deal. There are a lot of compromises in marriage. And with a little coaxing or encouragement, a person's spouse might become more comfortable and willing to try these sort of things. If not, then the person would decide for themselves whether or not their love for this person they've promised their life to is more important than a desired _sex act_.

I guess your point, rppearso, is that people shouldn't get married unless they know that the person they're marrying is _exactly_ what they want in a partner. That way they won't have to divorce every single person they've married that didn't meet their long list of expectations.


----------



## Blue Skye

_alice_ said:


> I guess your point, rppearso, is that people shouldn't get married unless they know that the person they're marrying is _exactly_ what they want in a partner. That way they won't have to divorce every single person they've married that didn't meet their long list of expectations.


The only problem with this is that in a marriage, people will and do change over time. You have to learn to grow together and not let that long list of expectations be your only guide.


----------



## _alice_

Blue Skye said:


> The only problem with this is that in a marriage, people will and do change over time. You have to learn to grow together and not let that long list of expectations be your only guide.


I definitely agree. I was being sarcastic when I made that remark, so sorry for that, lol.


----------



## rppearso

_alice_ said:


> I don't think that the OP is so miserable in his marriage because of this _one_ thing that he's going to leave his wife. It's a matter of working on it, and judging by his posts, it seems like he knows that.
> 
> I understand that sex in all forms is important in a marriage, and I get that a man would be disappointed if he had certain expectations that aren't met during his time with his wife. I guess I just don't really agree with it being an "all or nothing" kind of deal. There are a lot of compromises in marriage. And with a little coaxing or encouragement, a person's spouse might become more comfortable and willing to try these sort of things. If not, then the person would decide for themselves whether or not their love for this person they've promised their life to is more important than a desired _sex act_.
> 
> I guess your point, rppearso, is that people shouldn't get married unless they know that the person they're marrying is _exactly_ what they want in a partner. That way they won't have to divorce every single person they've married that didn't meet their long list of expectations.


Thats very true, unfortunatly in my case it was a bait and switch kind of deal. I dont know if thats the OP's case or not.

But I agree, if she does not come around it will be up to him if he wants to tolerate a significant lacking in the bed room or leave. Especially if there are no kids yet then he has a much better chance of the divorce going relativly smoothly.

If he did not make his wishes with her up front then he kind of dropped the ball and if he does divorce he wants to make sure he is more explicit the next time around. Also there does not have to be a laundry list of expectations just becuase sexual performance happens to be an expectation on possibly a very short list. Thats what makes this so sad when a wife does that and it ends in a divorce, is usually there are not alot of other expectations. When I got remarried it was pretty much just the sexual stuff and financial responsibilty otherwise I dont really care if her fav color is the same as mine or if she likes the same music, if we agree in bed and in money the other stuff is largly inconsequensial, I sometimes wonder if women realize that.

Sexual performance is not just another expectation on a long laundry list, its usually a key item on a VERY short list of expectations.


----------



## fatiguedfatherof4

Crankshaw said:


> get him to start eating pineapple on a regular basis


This is NOT an old wives tale.... it is 100% accurate, at least with my body it is. Kiwi fruit works great too.

Try this... next time you "clear your inventory" (ejaculate) drink a carton of Pineapple juice (or 2) over the course of the day and the next evening, having 'sweetened' the pot, try to convince her to just taste a little.

It works, I'm telling you. I know its gonna be a GREAT weekend when my wife comes home with a few extra cartons of Pineapple juice!!! Next step... puttin the kids to be early!!

Does she allow you to ejaculate ON her at all? Maybe you can ask if she can just jerk you off at the end (can I type that?) and aim it at or around her lips/face/chest.... thats always fun!


----------



## fatiguedfatherof4

soccermom said:


> Let me preface by saying that my partners have always had very good personal hygiene.
> 
> I LOVE the smell, the texture, the feel and the taste of a man's penis. His cum? How can I not enjoy it when he explodes in my mouth? The experience, the taste, the act are all part of pleasing my man. As far as flavor? It's always different depending on what he is eating and the individual man. Salty yes, but in a good way.
> 
> Just my perspective.:smthumbup:


Coming from a soccer mom.... that is hot beyond any literal description I could ever give!!!!


----------



## heartsbeating

INTIMATEONE said:


> Ok I have always fascinated about Cumming in my wife’s mouth, she just will not go for it. sometimes when she is giving me a BJ I just want to do it and cum in her mouth but I am afraid because she has said if you ever do that to her she will never give me head again, that’s a scary thought, I try to sometime wait a little long with hope’s that some will shoot in their will I’m pulling out and maybe she will taste it and think it’s not bad and let me do it another time… do some women enjoy doing this? the taste of it? or just do it because it pleases their man…


I enjoy it mostly because I know he does and that turns me on. The taste is fine to me. I don't always swallow, sometimes I'll ask him to release elsewhere depending on the mood I'm in and the mood of our interaction. I do have a few female friends who refuse to even give head. I haven't read the whole thread but I'd say respect her wishes. You risk blowing her trust in you.


----------



## krismimo

Ummm I actually like doing it, one it pleases my husband and I want to make him happy and two, I like doing it, I work for a gym and I can tell your your diet is A HUGE FACTOR!!!! Make it taste good for her, lighten up on the salt, drink lots of water if you want her to give you a bj and your feeling self conscious well try to make it plesant for her. Sometimes non sticky water solution fruity lubes are good just trying to pick the right ones, or edible condoms stuff like that I hope that helped!:smthumbup:


----------



## Freak On a Leash

I've never had a problem with giving my H a blow job or swallowing. I enjoy going down on him and I swallow because, well..it's convenient to do so and I don't have any problem with it. Fortunately neither of us didn't seem to have any problems with certain "bodily functions" because I can be quite juicy myself when I have an orgasm. 

Interestingly enough if I give my H a blow job and swallow he will NOT kiss me. I went to kiss him right after swallowing and he said "No way am I kissing you". I found that to be hysterical and just rolled around laughing my a-ss off! 

I gave him a BJ and swallowed last weekend and I don't think he even noticed.


----------



## MissLayla1986

I'm not a huge fan of this (though luckily my husband isn't either), but i would never give him an ultimatum like that. I think you should talk to her and make it clear that those kinds of threats are not helpful. If this is something that you really want to do, then maybe ask her to try it once and see how she likes it, or offer to do something for her in return that she's maybe fantasized about.


----------



## rppearso

I dont understand why men even date women who dont swallow. Sucking and swallowing is a pretty standard sex act.

Where do these men come from, they need to grow a brain.


----------



## nice777guy

rppearso said:


> I dont understand why men even date women who dont swallow. Sucking and swallowing is a pretty standard sex act.
> 
> Where do these men come from, they need to grow a brain.


There's always the basic test, rrpearso.

Have YOU ever swallowed your own stuff? Its just a standard sex act, right? Just some bodily fluid.


----------



## Mrs.G

rppearso said:


> I dont understand why men even date women who dont swallow. Sucking and swallowing is a pretty standard sex act.
> 
> Where do these men come from, they need to grow a brain.


I don't think that swallowing is standard. Not even escorts are expected to swallow their men's gizz. I know too much about that industry.  I was a phone sex operator and a receptionist at an escort agency. 

Sucking is standard though.


----------



## Star

rppearso said:


> I dont understand why men even date women who dont swallow. Sucking and swallowing is a pretty standard sex act.
> 
> Where do these men come from, they need to grow a brain.




and some need to grow up.


----------



## rppearso

nice777guy said:


> There's always the basic test, rrpearso.
> 
> Have YOU ever swallowed your own stuff? Its just a standard sex act, right? Just some bodily fluid.


No because im not a woman, I swallow my wife though.


----------



## rppearso

Mrs.G said:


> I don't think that swallowing is standard. Not even escorts are expected to swallow their men's gizz. I know too much about that industry.  I was a phone sex operator and a receptionist at an escort agency.
> 
> Sucking is standard though.


Ones I contacted when I was with my ex were willing and willing to do rimming and it was not any more expensive.


----------



## rppearso

Star said:


> and some need to grow up.


Could you elaborate.


----------



## Star

rppearso said:


> Could you elaborate.


No need to, it's self explanatory.


----------



## Mrs.G

rppearso said:


> No because im not a woman, I swallow my wife though.


:lol: Uh, come in your hand and lick it up! Duh?!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Mrs.G said:


> :lol: Uh, come in your hand and lick it up! Duh?!


But, but.....wouldn't that make him gay?!


----------



## rppearso

Brennan said:


> But, but.....wouldn't that make him gay?!


Pretty much, my wife does not like tasting herself, but who cares because she is not the one going down on herself.


----------



## rppearso

Star said:


> No need to, it's self explanatory.


Not to me it isent but thats ok if you just wanted to post a meaningless one liner that is not clearly understandable, unless your just trolling.


----------



## Star

rppearso said:


> Not to me it isent but thats ok if you just wanted to post a meaningless one liner that is not clearly understandable, unless your just trolling.


That's rich coming from you.

What part of "and some need to grow up" don't you understand?


----------



## nice777guy

rppearso said:


> Pretty much, my wife does not like tasting herself, but who cares because she is not the one going down on herself.


But that's just it. I LIKE the way my wife tastes - so its really no issue.

If my wife were to NOT like the way I taste, I would be a hippocrite to expect her to swallow something that I wouldn't swallow.

Me tasting her is NOT the same as her tasting me.

I don't think swallowing is a "given" by any means. And I say that in part because I would never taste myself - so who am I to judge?

Although I don't think swallowing your own stuff would make you gay. If that were the case, then masturbating would also be considered gay, right? And lord knows, there were times in high school when I just couldn't resist myself! I'd fantasize about being alone with me ALL DAY LONG until I got home!!!


----------



## Mrs.G

Star said:


> No need to, it's self explanatory.


It seems that way to me as well, but maybe he doesn't understand.


----------



## Gert B Frobe

That is exactly how my wife thinks of it!! Greenpearl hit the nail on the head so to speak. My wife is squeemish about most everything but does this for me ONLY because she loves me.


----------



## Tempted6119

nice777guy said:


> But that's just it. I LIKE the way my wife tastes - so its really no issue.
> 
> If my wife were to NOT like the way I taste, I would be a hippocrite to expect her to swallow something that I wouldn't swallow.
> 
> Me tasting her is NOT the same as her tasting me.
> 
> I don't think swallowing is a "given" by any means. And I say that in part because I would never taste myself - so who am I to judge?
> 
> Although I don't think swallowing your own stuff would make you gay. If that were the case, then masturbating would also be considered gay, right? And lord knows, there were times in high school when I just couldn't resist myself! I'd fantasize about being alone with me ALL DAY LONG until I got home!!!


You sound like a very considerate, understanding husband. I have tasted myself and like it. I wanted to know why my husband won't go down on me even though he knows how much I like it. I thought perhaps it's because it didn't taste good. I wouldn't blame him if it was repulsive but after tasting myself, I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Mrs.G

nice777guy said:


> But that's just it. I LIKE the way my wife tastes - so its really no issue.
> 
> If my wife were to NOT like the way I taste, I would be a hippocrite to expect her to swallow something that I wouldn't swallow.
> 
> Me tasting her is NOT the same as her tasting me.
> 
> I don't think swallowing is a "given" by any means. And I say that in part because I would never taste myself - so who am I to judge?
> 
> *Although I don't think swallowing your own stuff would make you gay. If that were the case, then masturbating would also be considered gay, right? And lord knows, there were times in high school when I just couldn't resist myself! I'd fantasize about being alone with me ALL DAY LONG until I got home!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Neither could I!!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

The gay part was a joke. RP implied that he couldn't to himself because it was his stuff. It isn't a stretch when you read his posts to think his mind would lean this way.
Marco really is like the Thriller video, just when you think it is over zombies rise from the grave and live on. In this case, through new user names.


----------



## nader

My wife lost her taste for it sometime when she was pregnant or after we had the baby. She says she isn't "ready" to do it again and thinks it will make her throw up. But she says it's not forever and she'll be back to normal soon enough.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Tempted6119 said:


> You sound like a very considerate, understanding husband. I have tasted myself and like it. I wanted to know why my husband won't go down on me even though he knows how much I like it. I thought perhaps it's because it didn't taste good. I wouldn't blame him if it was repulsive but after tasting myself, I thought it was pretty good.


For much of our marriage my husband wasn't big on oral sex to me either but when we were "sexed up" the past few years he found some flavored creams/lotions that are designed to be used "down there" and he loved them..so we used them and he went to town!

Yeah, I miss that. When his sex drive died recently the first to go was the oral sex. Shame. 

Why don't some men like to do oral sex to women? Who knows? Probably the same reason women don't like to give BJs to their men.


----------



## nice777guy

Brennan said:


> The gay part was a joke.


I thought all of RPs posts were jokes!

And just for the record, my wife swallowed about 50% of the time when we were "younger." Then - probably around kid time - stopped swallowing (except for birthdays and major holidays) almost completely for many years. Yes - I missed it - but never pushed the issue. Now - she almost always finishes.

I bet if I'd made it into too big of a deal when she stopped, then she may never have started again.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

nice777guy said:


> Then - probably around kid time - stopped swallowing (except for birthdays and major holidays)


:lol: :rofl: Birthdays and holidays..that's funny!


----------



## nice777guy

Freak On a Leash said:


> For much of our marriage my husband wasn't big on oral sex to me either but when we were "sexed up" the past few years he found some flavored creams/lotions that are designed to be used "down there" and he loved them..so we used them and he went to town!
> 
> Yeah, I miss that. When his sex drive died recently the first to go was the oral sex. Shame.
> 
> Why don't some men like to do oral sex to women? Who knows? Probably the same reason women don't like to give BJs to their men.


Some of the creams my wife use to use actually tasted good and gave her a "cooling" type of sensation - so it was a "win-win" situation.

When I think of a woman who won't go down or swallow, I always figure it could be an emotional thing OR just the fact that she doesn't like it.

But I'm not sure I've ever heard a guy say that he truly doesn't like going down on a girl. So when a man stops, I would almost think it's more likely to have something to with the relationship.


----------



## Runs like Dog

I guess my wife is waiting till she takes her teeth out at night
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freak On a Leash

nice777guy said:


> But I'm not sure I've ever heard a guy say that he truly doesn't like going down on a girl. So when a man stops, I would almost think it's more likely to have something to with the relationship.


I think it has to do with the relationship, or at least the role sex has played in our relationship. For years my husband said he hated it. The smell, the hair in the teeth, etc, etc. He always had an excuse. I also think that he knew my former lovers before him did it to me beforehand. He was my friend for 9 years before we started dating and I used to talk to him all the time about things like that. 

When we started going out it wasn't under the best circumstances. I was on the rebound and didn't act turned on by him and it killed his confidence with me and our sex life. I think it also translated into him not wanting to do what the "other guys did". He was very fixated on "going where no man had ever gone before"..anal sex. He was the first there and takes great pride in that. 

He's very sensitive about our sex life. He has a LOT of ego and things wrapped on in it. When our sex life became great he started getting interested in performing oral sex. In fact, I'd gotten used to going without it and he insisted on doing it to me! I think there is a lot going on his head. I didn't mind but believe it or not, I had to get used to it again!

Now our sex life is derailed and the first to go with the cunnilingus. I don't think that's a coincidence. I wonder if he'll ever do it again. :scratchhead: It's all very interesting. My H's psyche is a real work in progress.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Runs like Dog said:


> I guess my wife is waiting till she takes her teeth out at night


:rofl: :rofl: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lime

I am part of a younger generation than most people here (I'm 21) and pretty much every girl in my age group swallows. Pretty much every time. I'm not friends with really conservative people, but I have a very culturally diverse friend set from different countries/socioeconomic classes/religions/etc. We all swallow.

I can't say what will happen to all of us in 20 years, but it seems like a generational thing to me. I've been with my SO for 3 1/2 years and haven't gotten tired of it at all 

Pineapple helps, as does a healthy diet in general... And looking up at a 6 pack doesn't hurt either!


----------



## marriedguy

My wife tried swallowing once..I respect her for that..but she threw up right aways..now she will only let me cum in her mouth..then she goes and cleans her mouth, brushes her teeth, etc..
I can tell she hates it and does it only because she loves me..but that takes alot of the sexiness of it out, I would love it alot more if she actually enjoyed it..
Recently she started trying to scare me with my sperm after its in her mouth..I was like..sure..lets share it..she ran away...so I called her chicken a few times..she ran back tried scaring me..I grabbed her hand and sucked it all up myself....
The taste was NOT bad at all..its like a little saliva..its really all in the head...I know it depends on what you eat and drink..but if you stay relatively healthy and stay away from too much alcohol and caffeine then the taste isnt bad at all...would be a real turn on if my wife thought the same..


----------



## jezebel

i am extremely sexual.. i love cum... i even will have my husband pull out during sex to cum in my mouth... most of my female friends do not like cum they say texture.....


----------



## roymcavoy

How am I NOT with a woman like THIS? ↑↑↑ :smthumbup:


----------



## blondebombshell

Every time I give my husband oral sex, he cums in my mouth and I swallow it. I don't mind the taste or the texture. I try to deep throat right before he is about to orgasm because that way it just goes straight down and I don't taste it at all.


----------



## roymcavoy

My wife kinda reminds me of Princess Giselle (from the movie, "Enchanted"). Very pretty. Very naive. Sometimes, I think the nastiest thing that's ever been in her mouth is a brussel sprout.


----------



## Laurae1967

I give my husband a bj almost every sexual encounter we have, but he doesn't like to cum in my mouth usually. He prefers to wait and come inside of me. I don't mind the smell or the taste of cum, but I am not a big fan of swallowing because it coats my mouth and throat and feels strange. I usually have my husband cum in my mouth (on the rare occasion he does) and then let a lot of it dribble down my chin and then I swallow what's left. 

I am more sexually adventurous than my husband with a much higher drive, so I am always encouraging him to do whatever he wants. I get off on making him feel good.


----------



## annagarret

Smackdown said:


> I don't get it...is there a taste? I know there are certain times when my wife will taste bad, but does a man's taste change? Tit for tat- You swallow, I swallow, you kiss me after, I kiss you after, you mess the bed, you change the sheets, I mess the sheets you still change the sheets.LOL
> Mouse


Your funny! I agree. I have always sucked my hubby dry. Why even give him oral if you don't follow through. Nothing feels as good as having that cum slide down the back of my throat!! Gotta go find my guy!


----------



## annagarret

Smackdown said:


> I don't get it...is there a taste? I know there are certain times when my wife will taste bad, but does a man's taste change? Tit for tat- You swallow, I swallow, you kiss me after, I kiss you after, you mess the bed, you change the sheets, I mess the sheets you still change the sheets.LOL
> Mouse


Your funny! I agree. We do oral on each other and love it. Why suck your man if you don't love his cum too? I don't get it. Nothing better than feeling that hot cum slide down my throat!


----------



## couple

lime said:


> I am part of a younger generation than most people here (I'm 21) and pretty much every girl in my age group swallows. Pretty much every time. I'm not friends with really conservative people, but I have a very culturally diverse friend set from different countries/socioeconomic classes/religions/etc. We all swallow.
> 
> I can't say what will happen to all of us in 20 years, but it seems like a generational thing to me. I've been with my SO for 3 1/2 years and haven't gotten tired of it at all
> 
> Pineapple helps, as does a healthy diet in general... And looking up at a 6 pack doesn't hurt either!



Probably 2 things. I think oral sex is considered less of a big deal by younger generations. But also for many generations, young people who are sexually active tend to have oral to completion rather than just as foreplay. For example, if they are hooking up casually and don't want to have sex.

Unfortunately I'm not with a swallower (dabbles but clearly doesn't like it in the mouth). In past 'casual' encounters i've always enjoyed issuing the warning (I'm a gentleman) and wondering 'will she or won't she' and there is nothing hotter than having her stay locked on after issuing the warning and finishing the job cleanly.


----------



## ngrrsn

I love to give blowjobs and I love to have him cum in my mouth. I don't spit it out. I like the taste and smell...which is minimal anyway. You are only talking about 1 tsp to 1 TBsp of volume. For those who spit or don't take the climax, there is very little taste or smell deeper in your mouth/throat. When he is near climax, take him as deep as possible and then suck-swallow as fast as you can until he is drained. Also, you can change the taste, texture, smell through diet. There are lots of recipes available..just google better tasting sperm. Then suck away!


----------



## Closer

I read somewhere that eating fruits (like pineapple ) and vegetables will make the sperm taste better for your woman.

Never tried it though but I'm giving it a go soon.


----------



## EvanderS

My rule of thumb is to not ask my wife to do something I'm not willing to do. 

So if you guys want your wife swallow then I suggest you have a swallow yourself. 

Walk a mile in someones shoes...


----------



## kg73

stritle: I've heard protein is not really the way to go -- especially red meat. Also no smoking, no alcohol and lots of fruit. My SO couldn't keep up with it, so the bjs stopped for a while. My SO brought home some Masque Sexual Flavors that masks the taste of semen, so we're back on!


----------



## ManDup

nice777guy said:


> Some of the creams my wife use to use actually tasted good and gave her a "cooling" type of sensation - so it was a "win-win" situation.
> 
> When I think of a woman who won't go down or swallow, I always figure it could be an emotional thing OR just the fact that she doesn't like it.
> 
> But I'm not sure I've ever heard a guy say that he truly doesn't like going down on a girl. So when a man stops, I would almost think it's more likely to have something to with the relationship.


What utter BS. What's good for the goose is good for the gander. The only one talking sense on this thread (besides the women swallowers - thanks ladies) is rppearso. If my wife didn't swallow I never would have married her. I can't imagine going my whole life without that, and I think more men should take it as a given and refuse the women who are too prudish to do it. Luckily it sounds like the new generation is coming up right. I guess the pick-up artists are right when they say dump the fat wife and date younger.


----------



## Enchantment

ManDup said:


> What utter BS. What's good for the goose is good for the gander. The only one talking sense on this thread (besides the women swallowers - thanks ladies) is rppearso. If my wife didn't swallow I never would have married her. I can't imagine going my whole life without that, and I think more men should take it as a given and refuse the women who are too prudish to do it. Luckily it sounds like the new generation is coming up right. I guess the pick-up artists are right when they say dump the fat wife and date younger.


It really just comes down to a matter of personal preference and is not necessarily always prudishness.

I've also seen plenty of posts from women on the board whose husbands will also not go down, so it definitely goes both ways.

If it's so important, then ensure you find out your mate's views on this prior to marriage. Oh, and things often do frequently change. I know that during and for a long period after my first pregnancy I literally could not stand the stuff - made me gag and lose it - not real conducive to romance. 

A good marriage and sexual satisfaction is based on much, much more than whether a single or certain sexual acts are performed. Don't lose sight of the forest for the trees.


----------



## marriedguy

Its just sperm, whats really the big deal..it feels real good to have the woman finish the whole job..
Now Im more fascinated by having my wife enjoy my cum, seeing it on her tongue and her face..but we are not there yet..
She takes it in the mouth..so Im pretty happy about that, alot of wives dont even give blowjobs at all...


----------



## Parrothead

Tempted6119 said:


> I have tasted myself and like it. I wanted to know why my husband won't go down on me even though he knows how much I like it. I thought perhaps it's because it didn't taste good. I wouldn't blame him if it was repulsive but after tasting myself, I thought it was pretty good.


Personally, I think it she tastes sweet at times but I don't know if that is just the part of my tongue I am using or if it's for real.

Tell your husband to pick up this book.


----------



## jezza

I have a vague recollection of getting BJ's many years ago...they were mind blowing! Really intimate too!

Sadly havent been blown in about 16 years....wife simply refuses....point blank refusal. Won't even talk about it. 

So to all you guys out there with wifes/SO's that do.... enjoy it and return it. 

PC Jealous as Hell!!!


----------



## Tyrone

My wife wont induldge in Oral sex!!I have no problem with it and infact enjoy it. I can eat her up like a butterfly drinking dew from a rose bud and finish like a bull dog puppy eating hot pup meal out of a bowl.I have refrained from giving her the pleasure as she wont induldge me in oral.. tit for tat.


----------



## Syrum

ManDup said:


> What utter BS. What's good for the goose is good for the gander. The only one talking sense on this thread (besides the women swallowers - thanks ladies) is rppearso. If my wife didn't swallow I never would have married her. I can't imagine going my whole life without that, and I think more men should take it as a given and refuse the women who are too prudish to do it. Luckily it sounds like the new generation is coming up right. I guess the pick-up artists are right when they say dump the fat wife and date younger.


I guess the women have it right as stats show they are the ones to instigate divorce more often and more often to leave relationships.
Why? I'll take a stab and say they could be married to someone making such posts as above.

Posts like that make me very happy that I am with my fiance.

And i swallow often, oh and I am quite young, I would just hate to be with someone so selfish and unempathetic.


----------



## Catherine602

I wonder what happens to woman who only climax with clitoral stimulation with a husband who will not give os because she will not give him a bj. Should she respond by not giving him an orgasm if he does not give her one? Is she justified in not having sex with him? 

@Tyrone does your wife have an orgasm every time you have sex? If she stopped giving you orgasms if you dont give her one, would that be OK? 

Only 30 % of women have orgasm with vaginal sex and many women orgasm 50% or less when having sex. Maybe female sexual frustration is at the root of some low sex marriages. 

@ Mandup - you would leave your wife and kids to find a young woman to swallow your semen? You would be in competition with many men who have more to offer and who are younger, more attractive, and interested in her for more than her bj abilities. I think you would be out competed - divorced older man with an ex and kids looking for young women to give them oral sex are a dime a dozen.

Maybe you need to ManDown - You would do better to stay where you are and appreciate your wife. Better not let her see you shooting your mouth off or she will definitely stop having sex with you and throw your aaazzz out. 

For the decent men are confused when their wives think that they are being used for sex read some of the blustering post from shallow men who give the impression that swallowing is the only readon they stay with their wives. Mystery solved. 

For the men frustrated by wives who will not discuss why they do not care for some sex act - maybe the "it's not a big deal" attitude is a problem. If it's a big deal for her, it's a big deal for you. Minimizing her feelings is unlikely to get her to move. May make her more entrenched. Another mystery solved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

It has been claimed , if after a break up or divorce, *women generally "marry UP*" *FINANCIALY* .... *and MEN only marry UP **SEXUALLY* (more oral, more creativity, more lustful sex!). As a woman, Marrying at least equal or UP in the sexual sense would be much more important to me. I wouldn't marry a man who didn't crave oral and alot of sex , NO way in the world. I'd happily marry down financially if I had too to get more of that. 

I think if these things are important to you,* they R important to you.* Why down play it. I don't think it makes men selfish for wanting these things at all. If so, I am a selfish selfish selfish woman. But I am a GIVER too and darn if I would be with someone who wasn't. That would get old sooooo fast. 

I think for all these men who are making themselves sound bad with a little ranting that is ruffling the feathers of some..... IF they are GIVERS & Pleasers *as well as WANTERS*, I personally won't judge them too harshly.

IF they are NOT givers themselves, but demanding expectors only, this is different of coarse. Then I would raise the Selfish FLAG on them. 

If they are unfortunate enough to have wives who are repulsed by their giving natures -to please them & rally in the bliss of sexaul pleasure, I personally feel bad for them, even if they come off as insensitve dogs in their posts. Men need to rant sometimes too, this just happens to be what they rant about most!


----------



## RandomDude

The missus always swallows, its a habit of hers, prolly because I drink her juices too, even when its during her 'time' -> compared to what I put up with, it's the least she can do.


----------



## Catherine602

RandomDude said:


> The missus always swallows, its a habit of hers, prolly because I drink her juices too, even when its during her 'time' -> compared to what I put up with, it's the least she can do.


Bless you. I would never feel comfortable letting my husband go down on me unless i am absolutely positively not having any flow. 

I dont swallow and it is not because I'm selfish. Try but just can't do it. I don't think my husbands wants to leave me, at least not at this point, but who knows. 

Maybe in 5 years he will want swallowing so much that he will have a midlife crisis.  and go out and find a 20 yo who will latch onto his penis and never let go. 

If my husband were the type of man to threaten divorce because I won't swallow, would that make me swallow? Highly unlikely. I cant imagine accepting such a cretin let alone doing anything sexual with him.


----------



## Enchantment

randomdude said:


> the missus always swallows, its a habit of hers, prolly because i drink her juices too, even when its during her 'time' -> compared to what i put up with, it's the least she can do.


tmi


----------



## marital_discord

I don't trust his thread. Think somebody's typing with one hand right now


----------



## that_girl

marital_discord said:


> I don't trust his thread. Think somebody's typing with one hand right now


:rofl::iagree:


----------



## southern wife

I just wanted to add my input on this thread. I do enjoy giving head, but the penis has to be the right size for my mouth. Not too big and definitely not too small. Also, at that very moment that he's going to ejaculate, I deep throat the whole thing, therefore not really tasting much of it. WOW what a turn on for me and for him!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## marriedguy

For my wife its not so much the taste, because I usually eat pretty healthy she says its usually sweet..unless if Ive been drinking beer or eating alot of spicy, and greasy foods..but that doesnt happen very often..
The problem with my wife when it comes to swallowing is the texture of it..it freaks her out...even if she gets it on her leg when we have sex she freaks out..she likes it alot better if we use a condom so it all stays clean..
I find my wife very immature, and childish in this sense..cant understand it..
My wife wanted me to try tasting that stuff..so I did, I was like....Meh, whats all this fuss about? To me its nothing more than a little saliva


----------



## ManDup

SimplyAmorous said:


> It has been claimed , if after a break up or divorce, *women generally "marry UP*" *FINANCIALY* .... *and MEN only marry UP **SEXUALLY* (more oral, more creativity, more lustful sex!).


It certainly worked for me. Two thumbs up, highly recommended, would cum again.


SimplyAmorous said:


> I think if these things are important to you,* they R important to you.* Why down play it. I don't think it makes men selfish for wanting these things at all. If so, I am a selfish selfish selfish woman. But I am a GIVER too and darn if I would be with someone who wasn't. That would get old sooooo fast.
> 
> I think for all these men who are making themselves sound bad with a little ranting that is ruffling the feathers of some..... IF they are GIVERS & Pleasers *as well as WANTERS*, I personally won't judge them too harshly.


But of course.


SimplyAmorous said:


> IF they are NOT givers themselves, but demanding expectors only, this is different of coarse. Then I would raise the Selfish FLAG on them.
> 
> If they are unfortunate enough to have wives who are repulsed by their giving natures -to please them & rally in the bliss of sexaul pleasure, I personally feel bad for them, even if they come off as insensitve dogs in their posts. Men need to rant sometimes too, this just happens to be what they rant about most!


Selfish and have no taste. I come off as an insensitive dog (and I don't pc-ify my speech in front of my wife either) because it works. It's what the ladies like. They lap it up.


----------



## buck4103

my wife takes it in her mouth holds it there for a minute or 2 aint it easier to swallow


----------

